# 

## piker

Witam jestem na kupnie wideodomofonu i poszukuje modelu pod kontem odporności na zróżnicowane temperatury, solidnego i takiego który ma w miarę dobry obraz w nocy. Szukałem w allegro oraz innych sklepach internetowych ciekawych ofert, odwiedziłem również sklep i w oko wpadły mi te 4 produkty: ORNO OR-VID-VT-1017, EURA VDP-32A3 VENUS,  Leelen N60B / No.15, Kenwei KW-E703C Do końca nie jestem pewien, wolę poradzić się na forum przed zakupem. Z góry dziękuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam.

----------


## skresz

> Witam jestem na kupnie wideodomofonu i poszukuje modelu pod kontem odporności na zróżnicowane temperatury, solidnego i takiego który ma w miarę dobry obraz w nocy. Szukałem w allegro oraz innych sklepach internetowych ciekawych ofert, odwiedziłem również sklep i w oko wpadły mi te 4 produkty: ORNO OR-VID-VT-1017, EURA VDP-32A3 VENUS,  Leelen N60B / No.15, Kenwei KW-E703C Do końca nie jestem pewien, wolę poradzić się na forum przed zakupem. Z góry dziękuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam.


Witam orno mogę ci odsprzedać ale nie polecam

----------


## marcindu

> Witam jestem na kupnie wideodomofonu i poszukuje modelu pod kontem odporności na zróżnicowane temperatury, solidnego i takiego który ma w miarę dobry obraz w nocy. Szukałem w allegro oraz innych sklepach internetowych ciekawych ofert, odwiedziłem również sklep i w oko wpadły mi te 4 produkty: ORNO OR-VID-VT-1017, EURA VDP-32A3 VENUS,  Leelen N60B / No.15, Kenwei KW-E703C Do końca nie jestem pewien, wolę poradzić się na forum przed zakupem. Z góry dziękuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam.


Mogę polecić wideodomofon Leelen - cena przystępna jakość bardzo dobra i wizualnie prezentuje się najlepiej. Można fajne go rozbudować, montowałem już parę zestawy tej firmy, mogę szczerze polecić! Strona producenta www.leelen.pl . Sprzęt poznałem u znajomego, dorywczo montuje automatykę faac, nice, came,  domofony itp. w Tomaszowie lubelskim - Zapraszam.   :smile:

----------


## davidian

Ja za to posiadam Leelen tyle że v-25 nie N60 i No.15 z czytnikiem kart  :wink:  chodzi bez żadnych problemów a dzieciaki mają ułatfienie i frajde dzięki kartom którymi otwierają furtke  :wink:

----------


## Artis0

Kenwei dobra jakosc. Eura slabiej ale serwis i podejscie do klienta bardzo ok

----------


## radam5

Ja kupiłem i dzisiaj zamontowałem Orno OR-VID-YT-1007/B na razie jestem zadowolony (chociaż obraz mógłby mieć wyższą rozdzielczość)
Zaleta tego modelu dla mnie jest to, że kamera przy drzwiach (furtce) jest praktycznie nie widoczna (mała dziurka) gdzie w innych modelach jest wyraźnie widoczna,
No i mógłby mieć płynną regulację głośności dzwona, a są tylko 2 ustawienia, przy czym na minimum jest i tak dosyć głośny

----------


## alex.elco

> Witam jestem na kupnie wideodomofonu i poszukuje modelu pod kontem odporności na zróżnicowane temperatury, solidnego i takiego który ma w miarę dobry obraz w nocy. Szukałem w allegro oraz innych sklepach internetowych ciekawych ofert, odwiedziłem również sklep i w oko wpadły mi te 4 produkty: ORNO OR-VID-VT-1017, EURA VDP-32A3 VENUS,  Leelen N60B / No.15, Kenwei KW-E703C Do końca nie jestem pewien, wolę poradzić się na forum przed zakupem. Z góry dziękuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam.


Widzialem że AVE ma w swojej ofercie wideodomofony, znam też jeszcze jedną firmę z którą rozmawiałem we Mediolanie na targach jak sprawdzę jak się nazywa to dopisze bo materiały reklamowe mam w domu.

----------


## Miko22

Moim zdaniem najlepsze są wideodomofony firmy Kenwei. Polecam zwłaszcza model 136MCS/430C. wysoka odporność na czynniki zewnętrzne, mała awaryjność i niezbyt wygórowana cena (800zł za cały komplet). Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## pawcio_er

> Witam jestem na kupnie wideodomofonu i poszukuje modelu pod kontem odporności na zróżnicowane temperatury, solidnego i takiego który ma w miarę dobry obraz w nocy. Szukałem w allegro oraz innych sklepach internetowych ciekawych ofert, odwiedziłem również sklep i w oko wpadły mi te 4 produkty: ORNO OR-VID-VT-1017, EURA VDP-32A3 VENUS,  Leelen N60B / No.15, Kenwei KW-E703C Do końca nie jestem pewien, wolę poradzić się na forum przed zakupem. Z góry dziękuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam.


Zapoznaj się tu: http://promitel.pl/c/458/wideodomofony.html łatwiej Ci będzie rzetelnie podjąć decyzję

----------


## Tomaszs131

A co myślicie Vidos-ie. Instalator mi polecał tego producenta.
W sklepie odradzano mi Orno. Za dużo problemów z produktami tej marki. Nie chcą mieć nic wspólnego z tą marką.

----------


## metalplanet

Zastanawiam się nad kupnem Wideodomofonu V500 Somfy bo ma ciekawą funkcję robienia zdjęć osób przychodzących, podczas nieobecności domowników. Co o tym sadzicie? Po za tym za jego pomocą można otwierać furtkę, bramę przesuwną, bramę garażową, rolety, itd.
 :spam:

----------

